# Mem timings



## vlado79 (May 26, 2005)

I have seen that atitool can change memory timings.
I`m interested how its done (what is changed: drivers,bios,registry)?
Is it dangerous,and how much is possible to gain in performance with mem tweeking.
So  is it worth a risk?


----------



## gR3iF (May 26, 2005)

the risk is big
when your ram cant handle the timings it might be damaged and performance between 1and 5 fps depends on your system


----------



## vlado79 (May 26, 2005)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> the risk is big
> when your ram cant handle the timings it might be damaged and performance between 1and 5 fps depends on your system



OK mesage understood! Don`t tuch, isn`t worth


----------

